# Help-Ford Roseman



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

Could someone please tell me a little bit about this machine please? We have a yellow Ford Roseman "HYDRA-GANG" and I cant find anything on it, The tractor is At a golf course I work at.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

turns out it really is a 531 Ford all I had to do was ask a mechanic at work sillly me.


----------

